# Greensboro - FCS-Kali Seminar Highlights - Light Sparring!



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Here is a link to a clip from the FCS seminar we just had in Greensboro, NC.

It highlights some of my students doing light-sparring. This was ad hoc and a spur of the moment exercise in applied Carenza!

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey- Those guys look familiar! SWEET!!! Brad     irate:


----------

